# Valencia Metro?



## Keagy (Jun 8, 2009)

Hola Amigos, 

I am travelling to Valencia for 2 months, and seen there are lots of ways to get around the city. Can anyone tell me if it best to get a Bonometro, T1/2/3 card or the new Moblis cards? It’s all pretty confusing!! Also, can anyone let me know of any good rental estate agencies for short/long term rentals?? 

Muchos gracias, 
Ian McKeag


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Keagy said:


> Hola Amigos,
> 
> I am travelling to Valencia for 2 months, and seen there are lots of ways to get around the city. Can anyone tell me if it best to get a Bonometro, T1/2/3 card or the new Moblis cards? It’s all pretty confusing!! Also, can anyone let me know of any good rental estate agencies for short/long term rentals??
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,

Depends where you want to hang out. Like London and Madrid the metro is zoned so central areas will be cheaper.

Not sure if you have seen this... it's in English

EMT - Empresa Municipal de Transports de Valncia - EMT

Valencia is pretty easy to get around. I suggest you get a combo bus/metro tickets and you will be fine. But again, depending on where you want to hang out only the metro tickets might do it.

Cheers


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

try

Metrovalencia

the main metro site

and there is a download page full of maps...

Metrovalencia - Descargas


----------

